# Corn for smoking meat?



## dave schiller (Mar 10, 2019)

I note that several folks use corn cobs for smoking meat.  Since there a number of pellet smokers available and also corn fired stoves for heating, could corn be used for smoking in a pellet smoker?  I've never seen an article about it.  Wonder what the flavor would be?  Have any of you folks ever done it?


----------



## daveomak (Mar 10, 2019)

I think corn kernels have way too much sugar in them...   May be OK for heat, sugar burns hot, but I don't think it would do the meat much good...


----------



## 73saint (Mar 10, 2019)

I use corn cob pellets from tractor supply (horse bedding) in my amazen tube, when making bacon, all the time.  Comes out great.  Are you talking about that?  Or actual corn?


----------



## buzzy (Mar 10, 2019)

I’ve mixed corn in with pellets for my pellet stove & the smell outside is that of burnt popcorn. So I have to agreed with what Dave said. Bad flavor. Unless u like burnt popcorn.


----------



## dave schiller (Mar 10, 2019)

73saint said:


> I use corn cob pellets from tractor supply (horse bedding) in my amazen tube, when making bacon, all the time.  Comes out great.  Are you talking about that?  Or actual corn?



Actual corn.  I read some opinions here, but does anyone have ACTUAL experience using corn?


----------

